
Ask HN: What's your greatest weakness? - smaili
Time and time again I&#x27;m asked this question, and yet I still don&#x27;t feel confident with any of the ones I&#x27;ve responded with.  I thought it would be fun to ask here and see what others normally say is theirs.<p>So, what would you say is your greatest weakness?
======
alansmitheebk
...also procrasturbation

------
thebigkick
Talk honestly about things you are working towards professionally.

This has always worked well for me for a few reasons 1) the honesty will show
and be appreciated, building trust with your prospective employer and 2) they
can make an inform decision as to how they can benefit from your future
growth. Both parties win because expectations are set from the get go.

For example, I have a phone interview tomorrow, and I will probably talk about
things I am trying to level up on (Angular 2, Laravel and Python/Flask etc)
yet, I'm very familiar with javascript, OOPHP, and most of the front end
stack.

If you try to fool them it will turn out bad for both in the long wrong. I
actually prefer to take a code exam so they know exactly what my weaknesses
and strengths are.

Hope this helps.

------
jwilk
I'm a master of procrastination.

------
alansmitheebk
Asthma

